# Thoughts on Husqrvarna YTH1848XPT with 48in Bercomac Blower



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

I have no experience with Husqvarna. Do they make good machines? This is a yard tractor with 48inch Berco Snowblower. I saw it on FB marketplace for what seems a reasonable price $2000. There is a dealer close by and brand new this setup would cost $6000. Says it has Kawi engine. I kind of think an 18hp might not be enough to power that big of blower?

Thoughts on Bercomac? This is the manual lift model. Is it hard to lift?


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Can you post a link?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The Bercomacs are a premium addition to any riding mower. Unless it's been abused that's a really good price. IMHO 18hp would be OK for the 48" but I'd likely prefer to have a twenty something under the hood. BUT at 2K if I was in the market I'd be making an appointment for early tomorrow to check it out. Does it come with a mowing deck too ?

Here's the smaller 44" on a JD.

.


----------

